# Wedding Shawls



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Seven shawls that I made for the wedding party for my daughter's wedding on my Brother KH-588. Each one is a different color and pattern. It was fun trying out a bunch of different designs!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!! They are gorgeous!!!
They look so soft and delicate!!
Which yarn did you use??


----------



## doloret (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you make them by hand or on a Knitting Machine?


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

They are beautiful. The Brother KH 588 is that a punch card machine with a lace carriage?


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow! Those are really gorgeous.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

They were made on my Brother KH-588, which is a manual machine (no punch card) with a lace carriage. So you have to manually set the controls to create the pattern. I have a great book that shows all the different patterns and how to do them. I used a variety of different lace weight yarns, some from Tess's Yarn (beautiful!), some from Knit Picks, some from Madeline Tosh. The best part is that I got one too!


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

They are gorgeous so delicate


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

ohhhhhh, what lovely shawls.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How perfect. I am sure they will be such a big part of the wedding. Congratulations to the Bride and Groom and to you as well for being such a great part of the planing.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

They are all lovely, Rusty. Wonderful work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely, and what a nice touch!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

rustyb said:


> They were made on my Brother KH-588, which is a manual machine (no punch card) with a lace carriage. So you have to manually set the controls to create the pattern. I have a great book that shows all the different patterns and how to do them. I used a variety of different lace weight yarns, some from Tess's Yarn (beautiful!), some from Knit Picks, some from Madeline Tosh. The best part is that I got one too!


Beautiful !!!!!!

What is the name of your book? It seems like a great one to have a look at. Did you have to do much hand work to finish the edges?


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

The book is called Brother Knitting Pattern. It's definitely a vintage book. Came with the machine when I bought it.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with everyone, your shawls are beautiful.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow! Those are fabulous!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

All are exceptionally nice and very impressive for a non- patterning machine...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a beautiful collection of shawls, and what a unique idea for the wedding party. 
Each of the attendants will have a wonderful keepsake from your daughter's wedding.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I am impressed. Those are very nice. I really like lace, have not done anything so delicate.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow what a great gift, they are gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

They are truly beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

They really are a WOWi. Beautifully knitted and with all that pattern setting it must have been a lot of work for you. Well done.
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! What a great job you did. My daughter is getting married in October. I asked her if she wanted a shawl and she said she did not want one.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous. For me right now it hurts to see those lovely shawls, knowing that I might not be able to try something like that out on my KH-588 for months still (stupid mouse arm *grumble*). I really envy you right now, I would soo love to try following your paths.
Those shawls are sooo beautiful. Wonderful work you did there. Good to hear you could make one for yourself, too.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Wow, what a lot of work. They are lovely and I'm sure will be well received!


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

all beautiful well done.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Wow wow wow!!! You picked beautiful designs and did a great job. I say you are very lucky to have such a nice occasion to knit all that lovely lace. Congratulation for the wedding of your daughter.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

rustyb said:


> They were made on my Brother KH-588, which is a manual machine (no punch card) with a lace carriage. So you have to manually set the controls to create the pattern. I have a great book that shows all the different patterns and how to do them. I used a variety of different lace weight yarns, some from Tess's Yarn (beautiful!), some from Knit Picks, some from Madeline Tosh. The best part is that I got one too!


One day I hope to get a lace carriage it seems to be so much better than tuck lace which I have never mastered!


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Really really gorgeous!!!

What did you do on the top and bottom? Just stockinette rows?

What did you do on the right and left edges? Just 3/4 stitches that are stockinette?

TIA!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

what yarn thickness and tension setting did you use?


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh those are beautiful.


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

This is the same book but for Empisal (8 push button manual)Also for Brother knitting machines.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

The finishing was really simple, just 10 rows of Stockinette stitch on each end, and 5 stitches on each side. Once they were blocked, they lay flat. It was really fun! Thanks again for all your wonderful complements!


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

wow....these are beautiful
how did you get the special edge?


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

you must be very pleased with your work i love them


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work, and I'm sure each will be a lovely keepsake for each lady in the wedding party.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Fabulous work.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Seven shawls that I made for the wedding party for my daughter's wedding on my Brother KH-588. Each one is a different color and pattern. It was fun trying out a bunch of different designs!


 Oh My Goodness!! Your shawls are beautiful! What a loving gift you have made for your daughter's wedding party. The shawls will be treasured for sure. Lovely workmanship! :thumbup:


----------



## chillyceecee (Mar 27, 2014)

Lovely, I Love Them All!!! Congratulations**2 The Bride & Groom...Chilly C's Treasures...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Simply beautiful. I never did get into lace knitting on my machines...you have mastered it.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful. How long to make one? Much faster than hand knitting I would guess. Hmmmmmm


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Joyce Locklin (Apr 18, 2014)

Soooooo lovely and the colors blend beautifully with one another.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

They are gorgeous. How many needles and how many rows?


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

You are blessed with a lot of patience. Your work is unbelievable, for so many, so perfect, and so much time! You deserve not one, but two. Hugs, not shawls. You can make yoru OWN shawls, You need and deserve the hugs!! I am sure your daughter will have a fantastic wedding.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

So beautiful and an inspiration for my own daughter's wedding.
Thanks


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my ... they are soooo GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh my word....these are gorgeous......great patience and I feel very inspired!


rustyb said:


> The book is called Brother Knitting Pattern. It's definitely a vintage book. Came with the machine when I bought it.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a project you have completed and one that has such a special meaning.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Lovely! Makes me want to buy a knitting machine!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful colors!!!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

What a beautiful contribution to the wedding!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are stunning!! Fabulous work, Rusty! The wedding party will love them.  Send pics with everyone in their finery with your shawls.

Marge


----------



## lmarshal (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful work. The recipients will be very surprised and pleased!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm hopping on the bandwagon! Very impressive!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Doubledee said:


> Lovely! Makes me want to buy a knitting machine!


Me too. I would like to know how long it takes to make one on the machine and how long does it take to learn how to use the machine.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

How lovely! Wonderful shawls :thumbup:


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Did you order this machine on line? May I ask how much it costs? Is it easy to learn to use? Thanks for sharing


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one of those machines that I need to sell but haven't got around to doing it yet. I don't think the ribber was ever used.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely shawls. So light and delicate.

Rhonda


----------

